# Aftermarket rear wiper blade



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blade only or blade and wiper arm? The Wiper arm will be a GM product, but for blade only you just need to know the length of the blade. I'd go with a heavy duty winter blade to help keep snow & ice buildup to a minimum.


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]2017 CRUZE HATCH BACK REAR WINDOW WIPER BLADE NEW GM # 13464219

I just ordered on Ebay for 12.76 delivered.[/FONT]


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I would not be surprised if the rear blade is GM only.....rear blades are always kind of unique to the car they are attached too.

Tell ya something I've been doing for a few years now. I buy a product called 303 vinyl/rubber protectant specifically to treat the my two vinyl convertable tops. Stuff is amazing.
Anyways, in talking with a couple of detail nuts such as myself, it was recommended to remove the wiper blades every year and spray 303 on them (after a sink wash/dry) and let it saturate for about an hour. 
Thoroughly wipe off the excess (compressed air gun if available, otherwise a dry micrfiber) and re-install.
Next time you run the wipers (this assumes they are not torn heh heh) you will be amazed.....they wipe better than new and last and last.
Wifes car is on its third year with the original blades. 
No chatter and wipe clean.......I just redid hers in preparation for winter and I did mine on my 3 month old car as a prevetative measure.

Any readers.....report back with results if you try this.

Rob


----------



## Tasmaniak (9 mo ago)

Robby said:


> I would not be surprised if the rear blade is GM only.....rear blades are always kind of unique to the car they are attached too.
> 
> Tell ya something I've been doing for a few years now. I buy a product called 303 vinyl/rubber protectant specifically to treat the my two vinyl convertable tops. Stuff is amazing.
> Anyways, in talking with a couple of detail nuts such as myself, it was recommended to remove the wiper blades every year and spray 303 on them (after a sink wash/dry) and let it saturate for about an hour.
> ...


I do similar! I get several years from front blades at least. I typically only replace them because they're literally falling apart.


----------

